# Smoked Cuttlefish & Smoked STRAWBERRIES!!!!!!!!!



## leah elisheva (Feb 15, 2014)

Happy Saturday and post Valentine's delightfulness to all!

I hope that Cupid was good to you yesterday, and I took the leftover strawberries from my shopping yesterday, (first batch used in my "Barramundi & Steak" Surf/Turf post yesterday in the fish section), and smoked the fruit again today and with smoked cuttlefish!

It was even better!

I've decided not to mess around on the grill with the remaining steak, as it cooked too much. Instead I'm doing *Steak Tartare*  with that on Monday, but here's getting to TODAY!!!

Enjoy!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4864.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014


















DSCF4865.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014






I put the cuttlefish and strawberries into a grapeseed oil "wiped" perforated grill pan, and put that on my smoker, with hickory chips and high heat for 20 minutes...













DSCF4866.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014






The smell was hypnotic! (AMAZING and more than I expected). And this went over a raw spinach salad with chopped raw elephant garlic...













DSCF4867.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014






And a super simple dressing of olive oil and apple cider vinegar...













DSCF4868.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014






And then red Hawaiian sea salt and black pepper and more olive oil over the whole plate as a finish....













DSCF4869.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014


















DSCF4870.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014






I drank all of my Rosé yesterday and so this meal is paired with a Greek dry white...(but really SHOULD be with a dry [if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:DocumentProperties>  <o:Template>Normal.dotm</o:Template>  <o:Revision>0</o:Revision>  <o:TotalTime>0</o:TotalTime>  <o:Pages>1</o:Pages>  <o:Characters>5</o:Characters>  <o:Company>Self</o:Company>  <o:Lines>1</o:Lines>  <o:Paragraphs>1</o:Paragraphs>  <o:CharactersWithSpaces>6</o:CharactersWithSpaces>  <o:Version>12.0</o:Version> </o:DocumentProperties> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves>false</w:TrackMoves>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridHorizontalSpacing>  <w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>18 pt</w:DrawingGridVerticalSpacing>  <w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayHorizontalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>0</w:DisplayVerticalDrawingGridEvery>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:DontAutofitConstrainedTables/>   <w:DontVertAlignInTxbx/>  </w:Compatibility> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="276"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-fareast-theme-font:minor-fareast;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Rosé, to b paired properly due to the smoked strawberries which beg for that) and so for company, I would have that instead, but for today, that worked...

EndFragment













DSCF4871.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014


















DSCF4872.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014






Exotic albeit simple, healthful and minimalistically arranged (my criteria for all that I eat) I loved this MORE than yesterday's SURF/TURF doings, but then again I do "have this thing for tentacles," and also can't stand when steak is overcooked.













DSCF4873.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014


















DSCF4874.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 15, 2014






In any event, this was a great use of the big strawberry package I bought. And it was fantastic!

For the mere aroma even, how grateful am I!

Cheers to all!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 15, 2014)

looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

might have to try smoke strawberries


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 15, 2014)

They are luscious Jrod62!

Certainly worthy of a try!

Thanks tons for chiming in!

Happy Saturday to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks tasty Leah!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice Leah, you have a unique spin on your dishes.  Looks great !  Thumbs Up     Justin


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2014)

Really nice Leah, never thought of strawberries before. Did they add an aromatic or more from the juices to the cuttlefish?  The spinach I would think would become like a strawberry vinaigrette had be added only maybe sweeter? Excellent idea, and of course as always a flawless presentation.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you Dirtsailor!!!!

And Justin too!

And Foamheart, yes, the strawberries were wonderful! I rant and rave more about those in yesterday's "Barramundi & Steak" thread on the fish section, and where I also mentioned YOU, regarding your neighbor who grilled frozen steak etc. (If memory serves me well)?

Feel free to go in there and correct me if I am wrong!

This was really great!

Cheers to all!!!!!!!!! And thank you so much!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Feb 15, 2014)

Can you estimate the temp please.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 15, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> I also mentioned YOU, regarding your neighbor who grilled frozen steak etc. (If memory serves me well)?





Bear55 said:


> Can you estimate the temp please.


I am guessing 32 degrees?


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Hah! (Foamheart you got it right, yesterday we had a heatwave and it was about 32 outside indeed)!

As for all my smoking, it's fairly high heat and thus done quickly. (Approx: 350-380-400 for everything I do). I don't "cold smoke" therefore, but do enjoying smoking in the cold!? Smiles.

Happy Sensational Sunday to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## ldrus (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks great, must be so nice to have access to fresh fish/seafood all the time.keep up the great work enjoy the pictures (jealous) :-D


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks so much Ikrus!!!

And yes, I am very blessed indeed, to have seafood, mollusks and fish galore here. I value that so much! Delicious stuff!

Happy Sunday!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2014)

Leah

I have been following your posts and I must say, you have a unique twist on your recipes!!

Pretty Cool,  John Koutsavlis


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 16, 2014)

Well thank you very much John!

I'm delighted you've enjoyed my posts! I just posted octopus, and so hopefully that may bring some delicious fun into your day as well!

Meanwhile, happy wrap up of the weekend!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

